# What did you look like as a child, and now?



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Go on then, share your embarrassing childhood photos...

Before...


And after!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

before



















and...... after.............................................



















everyone says I look the same now @15 as when I like 4 haha x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

chubby..with lots of golden curls...


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> chubby..with lots of golden curls...


post a picture xx


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I had to hold the ball as just before the picture I threw a load of orange juice down my front. Still came second in the baby competition though. I think there were only two that entered but so what?



The hanky on the head is a running theme in my life but by heack them daffodils were nice to eat.



Down on the allotment aged about 4 I think.



Oh look, hanky again.



"Yes officer that's the man I saw"


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have any pics from when I was a child.... so I am gonna do 16 and then 23.....

Age 16: Out on a night out in my actual school uniform!



Age:23 Taken in March 2013


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Indiandpuppy said:


> post a picture xx


it is a black and white photo...taken on roll of film...stuffed somewhere ......


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I was a gorgeous child: big eyes and elfin face
Now I look like an ageing horse.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Baby.









Child.









Teen. (early teen)









Now (23)


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

hutch6 said:


> ["Yes officer that's the man I saw"


Hey, not bad. Hubba hubba. You don't look at all like I imagined. In my mind's eye, you had more of a lumberjack look about you, sort of Davey Crocket... (don't ask me why)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

*child*

i liked cake



me and our old dog Cindy



me and my baby brother



me eating more cake




*adult*

me at 20 with one of my first rats, dusty.










me on my wedding day, 31st july 2009










me with 2 of my past boys, 2011










me messing about, 2012










me, my brother and nephew, the first time i met him, 2012










me and my friend from work at a work colleges wedding, 2013 (im the ginger )


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Then...










Now... (the one in the middle)


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

There are quite a lot of gingers on the forum, no? I think I am going to run a poll to see...


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

little

bigger


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> In my mind's eye, you had more of a lumberjack look about you, sort of Davey Crocket... (don't ask me why)


Oh, you mean like this?   

Rough and ready.



Rough and ready with a warm Crocket hat and my chopper.



Ooooh, he's a lumberjack and he's alright, he works all day and he works all night....


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Precisely, only with a big beard


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Precisely, only with a big beard


Ah, give it a week or so, or I could just empty the hoover all over my face.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

..and a shotgun ...and a bearskin cloak.......


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Oh, you mean like this?
> 
> Rough and ready.
> 
> ...


*OMG forgive me, but i have always thought you was a lady. God knows why.:blush:*


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> ..and a shotgun ...and a bearskin cloak.......


and a log from a giant red wood, and an endless forest behind me, and a bear just sneaking into the picture over my shoulder who can sniff my cloak that was taken from a female bear in season, and me blurred running from said bear, and an eagle coming into defend me from the bear, and my dog sniffing the bear's bum, and now.......it's Miller time!!

I should be in marketing.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *OMG forgive me, but i have always thought you was a lady. God knows why.:blush:*


Only on a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *OMG forgive me, but i have always thought you was a lady. God knows why.:blush:*


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Just....how? That's so funny


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Me as a bridsmaid at my cousins wedding.....

(can you tell I hated dresses and pink?) hahaha



Me 2010 in Salou



Me and Molly last weekend


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

myshkin said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Just....how? That's so funny


It'll be my online aura


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

hutch6 said:


> It'll be my online aura


In touch with your feminine side, that'll be it....unlike me :laugh:

One of my largest brothers has been joking about following us to the country and re-opening the local pub. Wants me on the door, apparently...cheeky blighter.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

myshkin said:


> In touch with your feminine side, that'll be it....unlike me :laugh:
> 
> One of my largest brothers has been joking about following us to the country and re-opening the local pub. Wants me on the door, apparently...cheeky blighter.


Awwww! Is there a more loving tribute to someone than having their face carved in your front door?

The Myshkin Inn.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *OMG forgive me, but i have always thought you was a lady. God knows why.:blush:*


I knew he was a man but I thought he was about 50.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

then.....i on the left


42 yrs later


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

must have a bigger now pic....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Just look at that fringe!!!  What was my mum thinking? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

People come up to me even now because they recognise me form Infant School!!!

Age 6 - I'm the blonde girl on the end 


With my Hubby 2 years ago aged 41


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

myshkin said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Just....how? That's so funny


*lol.. I haven't got a clue ( which might say a lot about me). Perhaps it's because we have more ladies than gents on the forum? Did i dig myself out of that hole?*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Hey, not bad. Hubba hubba. You don't look at all like I imagined. In my mind's eye, you had more of a lumberjack look about you, sort of Davey Crocket... (don't ask me why)


Hands off......... :hand:



hutch6 said:


> Oh, you mean like this?
> 
> Rough and ready.
> 
> ...


OH MY...I've gone all flushed 



Firedog said:


> I knew he was a man but I thought he was about 50.


I wish


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol.. I haven't got a clue ( which might say a lot about me). Perhaps it's because we have more ladies than gents on the forum? Did i dig myself out of that hole?*


I reckon so.

Just


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Firedog said:


> I knew he was a man but I thought he was about 50.


Not too far off. You got the blokey bit right. 34yrs 6months and 1day to be exact.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

rona said:


> Hands off......... :hand:
> 
> OH MY...I've gone all flushed


It was the big chopper wasn't it Rona?

Don't destroy my masculinity by saying it's just a small axe


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

me through the years























































me xmas eve 2010










me now


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

me now 










*GAAAAAAAAASP* "How dare you sit on my fence!!!"


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I don't think I have changed much.

My 3rd birthday.










Little picture of me and my brother think I was about 6 here.










There aren't really any pictures of me in the teenage phase as I hated how I looked.

Here is me now at 25.

Without hair extensions


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr

and with hair extensions.


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

purpleskyes said:


> I don't think I have changed much.
> 
> My 3rd birthday.
> 
> ...


AWWW your so pretty!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe easy i just sat down


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Me as a child...the adult me i won't bore you with.
*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Aw some fab pics there 

Some of me!










As baby in my Daddy's arms 










About four or five with my brothers 










The most recent one of me, taken Saturday With Jon  Though I have had my hair cut, I now have a fringe lol


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is me age 3:



Me age 4:



Me now:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Aren't you all a good looking bunch!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

As a child I was sinfully ugly and spent the majority of my childhood years locked in the dungeons of an ugly childrens home.

So unfortunately, I don't possess any photos of my younger self .

Welfare services might and the police definitely do.

However, I do possess this photo which was taken with the pupsters just over two years ago.

I'm told this particular photo is entitled;

'Beauties And The Beast' :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> The most recent one of me, taken Saturday With Jon


Need to sort the camera...its giving an optical illusion that i might have been drunk!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I was about two there. The one in my signature is me now, or at least four years ago. Haven't changed much, have I???


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, please don't laugh...I have NO idea what happened here. 
But here I am at a day old. I think I had a traumatic birth lol.



Me as a youngster 



Toddler me.



Me at 24 with friends....i'm on the right.



Me


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Gonna do this first while PB is working. Then I'll look at t'other pics of members on here.
Me around 2 years old.


Me about 5.


Me at 12


Me 18.


Cant do me now PB has gone wrong again.....


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ I had to wear a tunic like that at school! Only ten years ago, too :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't have a working scanner, so cant put up really young pics of me!

This is me aged 13 with Ben, our JRT (my first perm  )









Me aged about 15 (I grew up in the 80s :001_tongue: )









Me D in Key West last October









Me and Jake in London in April - I think these are the latest pics I have of me









Me and D at the same gig


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

hutch6 said:


> Not too far off. You got the blokey bit right. 34yrs 6months and 1day to be exact.


Was going to say I won't join the stampede of mature lust for the forum manly man, as you are too young, then realised you're a year older than my OH 
Fortunately for you I have my hands full with my own old school manly sort....you'll never know how relieved you should be


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

As a child.


About 14.


Now at 20.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaros, now its my turn. I genuinely thought you were a laydeee! .


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Was going to say I won't join the stampede of mature lust for the forum manly man, as you are too young, then realised you're a year older than my OH
> Fortunately for you I have my hands full with my own old school manly sort....you'll never know how relieved you should be


 Lol! Poor Hutch will just have to get used to our lustful yearnings. We're all a-titter now. Don't worry, we're a harmless bunch of old birds really (and I am only 12 years older)
But a bear skin cloak pic would have been lovely. Work on the beard, won't you?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Need to sort the camera...its giving an optical illusion that i might have been drunk!!!


Oh bless. I also imagined Jon to look completely different. I thought he looked a bit like Boris Johnson for some reason. I pictured him on a bicycle, tutting at motorists.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Zaros, now its my turn. I genuinely thought you were a laydeee! .


I was never quite sure!  Some of his posts were very "blokey" like the stunning photo he showed of the fishing lakes where he lives but it always confused with with the name Zara Oscar


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Lol! Poor Hutch will just have to get used to our lustful yearnings. We're all a-titter now. Don't worry, we're a harmless bunch of old birds really (and I am only 12 years older)
> But a bear skin cloak pic would have been lovely. Work on the beard, won't you?


   I'll see what I can do.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Lol! Poor Hutch will just have to get used to our lustful yearnings. We're all a-titter now. Don't worry, we're a harmless bunch of old birds really (and I am only 12 years older)
> But a bear skin cloak pic would have been lovely. Work on the beard, won't you?


LOL gorgeous as you are Hutch I will refrain from the mature lustfulness - you look my brother


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Zaros, now its my turn. I genuinely thought you were a laydeee! .


According to the mirror I'm definitely not a woman.

Maybe you were given to having this thought because you had previously read one or two of my posts where I'm obviously getting me knickers in a twist?

I may well have been but in truth the knickers actually belonged to my wife.

You should see how the elastic has cut into my inner thighs too! :blushing:



Iheartcats said:


> *I was never quite sure*!  Some of his posts were very "blokey" like the stunning photo he showed of the fishing lakes where he lives but *it always confused with with the name Zara Oscar*


It's Zara and Oscar my dear and how the two helped me come by the screen name:smile: ZaraOscar


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

About 5 here, and as for me 26 years later, something went very wrong :laugh:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Me aged 5










Me aged 24 (2 years ago) probably a little drunk by the odd look on my face 
I don't have many photos of myself.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Seeing so many young & good looking people on the now photo's, no way am I posting a now of me after all.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> Seeing so many young & good looking people on the now photo's, no way am I posting a now of me after all.


Oh go on


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Seeing so many young & good looking people on the now photo's, no way am I posting a now of me after all.


ZAros did!!!!.... (and I did on the "post photo f yourself" thread)...nothing wrong with us ..forty plus!!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Seeing so many young & good looking people on the now photo's, no way am I posting a now of me after all.


Don't be silly, post one


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Me aged sixteen at my school prom. On the left. 








Me now aged twenty








How do you make pictures bigger? I'm useless.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

I will have to try find my pictures of when I was young.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

What a awesome idea for a thread, so fun seeing how people turn out. 
Here's mine!
Baby

4/5 or something

16/17

And now at the old age of 29.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Seeing so many young & good looking people on the now photo's, no way am I posting a now of me after all.





Harveybash said:


> Oh go on





cheekyscrip said:


> ZAros did!!!!.... (and I did on the "post photo f yourself" thread)...nothing wrong with us ..*forty plus!*!!





Goldstar said:


> Don't be silly, post one


40 plus. Hahaha! I am a lot older than that.:biggrin:
But OK, you have been warned....
Acually, this one taken 2/3 years ago. I have aged somewhat since.:biggrin:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't got any of me as a kid, so you'll just have to imagine....think grubby-kneed, often mistaken for a boy, and usually glaring at my brothers for whatever buffoonery they had just got up to.

Now....oh. Not a lot has changed, no wonder my brother wants me for a bouncer. If looks could kill...


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> Me aged sixteen at my school prom. On the left.
> View attachment 115647
> 
> 
> ...


What photo hosting site did you use hun? You can usually change the sizes on there


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I don't have a working scanner, so cant put up really young pics
> 
> Me and Jake in London in April - I think these are the latest pics I have of me
> 
> ...


You are the lady that lives in Woking and mentioned I might have seen your son around.... If Jake is the son then yes I have, very cute. It's a small world!


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't have any baby photos but you can have a photo of me now since I don't think anyone other than Rebecca and the other girls from the Reigate meet have seen me yet :


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, loving this thread

canny do the photo thing just yet ,but sooon

i was a beautiful child ,an angel my mum says
and nothings changed much, well you ll have to take my word for it until the pics go up

harveybash thanks for telling me about this thread, and keep on smiling lovely


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hi, loving this thread
> 
> canny do the photo thing just yet ,but sooon
> 
> ...


No worries hun. And thank you, I'll try lol 

Ps - don't be too long with them pics!! :laugh:


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

I was quite easily the most unattractive child ever hahaha

my mum also used to give me really bad hair. I doubt I need to say which one of these kids is me!!










grown up me...looking normal for once










me how I normally look!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Of all the people I could have ever declared my undying love for, I declared it for you, to you and a on a public forum too! :sad:

And this is how you repay me! :yikes:



Valanita said:


> No way am I posting a now photo of me.





cheekyscrip said:


> *ZAros did!!!! *....


I'm so filling up. :crying:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

A lot of people here are younger than I thought...


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> A lot of people here are younger than I thought...


I look younger than I really am lol (baby face!)


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well i know some u you cant wait to see me so...............................






only joking but id love it if looked like this lovely lady .......in about 40yrs from now

i ll try posting more soon


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

purpleskyes said:


> You are the lady that lives in Woking and mentioned I might have seen your son around.... If Jake is the son then yes I have, very cute. It's a small world!


Yep Jake is my son, and you probably have seen him - he goes to Bed Bar and Chameleon a lot 

PS: Thanks for calling me a lady


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

No photos to show, but I guess I was scruffy as a child and The Lady tells me that I'm a scruff now. She's probably right.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

springerpete said:


> No photos to show, but I guess I was scruffy as a child and The Lady tells me that I'm a scruff now. She's probably right.


I don't know anyone with dogs who isn't a scruff  Comes with the territory, I think!


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Yep Jake is my son, and you probably have seen him - he goes to Bed Bar and Chameleon a lot
> 
> PS: Thanks for calling me a lady


Haha that's no problem.

I have seen him out a few times infact I am pretty sure I seen him last month in O'Neil's.

That sounds abit stalkerish lol I have a thing for blonde men so tend to notice them...

It boggles my mind how small the world is seeing your son out and about and there are a few members on here whose dogs I met before they did and met them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All the photos of me as a young child are rather old and would need to be uploaded but I do of some of when I was a teenager 


And now


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

not quite true but as close as i can get right now
oh the second pic is truely me 3yrs ago
and the third is me now....i wish
opps didnt quite work ,i ll try again


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ Don't you look good! (Then and now  )

ETA: Cross post, LymoreLynn.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> well i know some u you cant wait to see me so...............................
> 
> only joking but id love it if looked like this lovely lady .......in about 40yrs from now
> 
> i ll try posting more soon


I think I've just seen my future! :laugh:



lymorelynn said:


> All the photos of me as a young child are rather old and would need to be uploaded but I do of some of when I was a teenager
> 
> 
> And now


Check out lymorelynn with her supermodel figure....SuperMod


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

now well 5yrs ago i think


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

And...










That pics an old one but still look the same, just a hint of grey in the face fuzz now!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


>


I swear i did not do that poo thats floating in the sea over there...
:lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Me as a toddler (on the left)









As a teenager (on the right)









Last year in disguise aged 50:yikes:


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

So many attractive ladies on this forum, still think there should be a dating section. Dating websites and the club scene are no good to find animal lovers!
:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> So many attractive ladies on this forum, still think there should be a dating section. Dating websites and the club scene are no good to find animal lovers!
> :thumbup:


I'm touched sweetheart but don't let the long hair fool you...i have a beard as well...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

jon bda said:


> And...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just comparing those pics...it seems i was born to hold a bottle of beer!!!
:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> So many attractive ladies on this forum, still think there should be a dating section. Dating websites and the club scene are no good to find animal lovers!
> :thumbup:


Do not be fooled...some who declare their love here are just being ironic!!:yikes:

It is not all bluebells and buttercups, is it a swamp!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> So many attractive ladies on this forum, still think there should be a dating section. Dating websites and the club scene are no good to find animal lovers!
> :thumbup:


animal lovers, is this a dodgy post or what seriously woulnt it be great a pf wedding, i ve always wanted to buy a nice hat


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Just comparing those pics...it seems i was born to hold a bottle of beer!!!
> :lol:


 you look nothing like your avatar mr Bad i mean mr bda


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i ve always wanted to buy a nice hat












:lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ha ha the beers are on you then


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> A lot of people here are younger than I thought...


I look much younger than I am, Im 30 :lol: it gets old fast getting id'd all the time, Id take it as a compliment if it wasn't so darn inconvenient having to make sure I always have my bleedin id with me!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Velcro said:


> *I look much younger than I am*, Im 30 :lol: it gets old fast getting id'd all the time, Id take it as a compliment if it wasn't so darn inconvenient having to make sure I always have my bleedin id with me!


Me too! I am 92 next year :blink: :lol:


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Me too! I am 92 next year :blink: :lol:


May I ask what moisturisers you use?! :lol:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Just comparing those pics...it seems i was born to hold a bottle of beer!!!
> :lol:


You have such a kind face. Love the twinkly brown eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Just comparing those pics...it seems i was born to hold a bottle of beer!!!
> :lol:


Yeah I noticed that straight away lol


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Velcro said:


> I look much younger than I am, Im 30 :lol: it gets old fast getting id'd all the time, Id take it as a compliment if it wasn't so darn inconvenient having to make sure I always have my bleedin id with me!


I know the feeling hun, I'm 31 and still get id'd loads!


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

It is the price we must pay to continue to drink from the fountain of youth, alas!


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> animal lovers, is this a dodgy post or what seriously woulnt it be great a pf wedding, i ve always wanted to buy a nice hat


Haha, I knew I should have edited my post, wasn't until i re-read I realised how dodgy it sounded.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Harveybash said:


> I know the feeling hun, I'm 31 and still get id'd loads!


ID'd at 31 that must be nice! You are cute though, not single are you 

On a side note I always thought they just ID'd the ones that looked like trouble


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I still get ID'd but I'm 25


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

metame said:


> I still get ID'd but I'm 25


cos you are blue and puerile???


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

What do you in the UK use for ID? We have "ID books" which are indispensable for banking, opening accounts, getting into certain places etc. If I recall, people din't have formal ID documents when I lived in the UK. I always thought it was strange, what if you get run over by a bus and nobody knows who you are? Has that changed?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> cos you are blue and puerile???


you're so mean to me


koekemakranka said:


> What do you in the UK use for ID? We have "ID books" which are indispensable for banking, opening accounts, getting into certain places etc. If I recall, people din't have formal ID documents when I lived in the UK. I always thought it was strange, what if you get run over by a bus and nobody knows who you are? Has that changed?


i use my driving license
all we have as id is driving license, passport etc


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Newborn (don't know exact age)

Now (28)


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Me on the far left and me now lol

I do not know hoe to put up larger pictures! Doh


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

metame said:


> you're so mean to mei use my driving license
> all we have as id is driving license, passport etc


not!!!...I always make fun of my family though...(those are the only perks of having any...)...

and I would love to see your Pluto shoes!!!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> ID'd at 31 that must be nice! You are cute though, not single are you
> 
> On a side note I always thought they just ID'd the ones that looked like trouble


It's not nice, it's just annoying lol! But anyway, thank you for the compliment 
And .. I might be  
But are you saying i look like trouble?? haha



moggiemum said:


> animal lovers, is this a dodgy post or what seriously woulnt it be great a pf wedding, i ve always wanted to buy a nice hat


:lol: :lol: That's funny hun!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Do not be fooled...*some* who declare their love *here are just being ironic*!!:yikes:


You think my name is Alanis Morissette?

It's not Mr play it safe either. :wink:


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Harveybash said:


> It's not nice, it's just annoying lol! But anyway, thank you for the compliment
> And .. I might be
> But are you saying i look like trouble?? haha


You do look a tiny bit like trouble 
Your never up in the north east are you?


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> You do look a tiny bit like trouble
> Your never up in the north east are you?


Haha, I'm all sweet and innocent, honest  

No I live in Sussex


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> You do look a tiny bit like trouble
> Your never up in the north east are you?


wheres my hat, its soooooooo windy today


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Haha, I'm all sweet and innocent, honest
> 
> No I live in Sussex


gosh it is windy there too


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

this thread certainly is a lorra lorra fun thats my cilla impersonationand that.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> this thread certainly is a lorra lorra fun thats my cilla impersonationand that.


:lol: that made me laugh!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You think my name is Alanis Morissette?
> 
> It's not Mr play it safe either. :wink:


The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go? - YouTube

Mr Trouble??then?...

but all it really comes down to is That your OH nags you that she wants some time in warmer climate and maybe a smaller dog...so you recently started thinking about a swap???:eek6:

BUt I offered already : she is welcome with the princess in tow..both need some sunshine... I promise to take good care of them..
and you will get my OH and even eldest cheeklet into bargain!!!..and make them usefully employed over there...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> this thread certainly is a lorra lorra fun thats my cilla impersonationand that.


Thanks for reminding me of painful childhood memories being forced to sit through Blind Date. Saying that, I'd rather watch a full series of blind date than 1 hour of that "Take me out - no likey, no lighty" bullcack. But thats another thread :thumbdown:


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Harveybash said:


> Haha, I'm all sweet and innocent, honest
> 
> No I live in Sussex


haha i bet you are 

That makes you a whole 5 hours away from me, i bet your worth though! 
:laugh:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of painful childhood memories being forced to sit through Blind Date. Saying that, I'd rather watch a full series of blind date than 1 hour of that "Take me out - no likey, no lighty" bullcack. But thats another thread :thumbdown:


I remember sitting through blind date as a kid too lol. We must be about the same age


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> haha i bet you are
> 
> That makes you a whole 5 hours away from me, i bet your worth though!
> :laugh:


Only just saw this ... aww you made me blush :blushing:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> animal lovers, is this a dodgy post or what seriously woulnt it be great a pf wedding, i ve always wanted to buy a nice hat


Let's kick things off then.

I do not want to get you on the express route to my bed or your bed. Seduction is much cheaper than legal fees. Nor do I want to elope instantly, only to get hitched by a shady Elvis in a haze of blind panic and chloroform (make you own mind up about who is the agitated eager one and who is the heavily subdued and slumped over the arm of the other one, nodding involuntary).

I don't have tattoos to remind me of the significant things in my life, instead I have battle scars from when I've proclaimed such immortal combinations of words as "Hey, watch this!" or not waited for the reply to "Is it sharp/hot/safe/legal/turned off/friendly?"; and then there are the emotional scars from being lied to as a child.

Other than the above I'm just a regular guy I suppose but I'm more cowboy than pretty boy so if you like your guy plucked, tucked and cooked then you're looking in the barn not the boutique. My hair is free range and the rest of me is organic with no atrificial colourings or presevatives. 
I say things that sometimes I should perhaps consult the brain on first, I like to fix broken things and break fixed things only to re-fix them with half the parts and yet it still works, I will never understand why shoes need to be any colour other than black or brown, I give big bear hugs and I will out sing and out dance you in a car any day, regardless of who's driving. I have my fingers in lots of pies when it comes to hobbies which, thinking about it, are all outdoor stuff from sports to people watching over a cuppa so I'm not one of those clingy-must be with you every minute-where are you going? can I come?- kind of guys. We both had a life doing our own thing before we met and although we may share interests and support one another, I won't be living in your pockets.

I am an IP Network nerd by day for a large communication company, but at night and in my spare time I change into all manner of different guises from a plumber to a field manager. I hope to one day be a consultant in renewable energies but I want to have lots of fun and far away adventures getting there.

Despite the fact I live on my Jack Jones with my dogs (someone has to cancel out the crazy cat ladies so I'm a dippy dog man) I still cook every night. I grew up in the kitchen mixing, whisking, kneading, rolling and generally cleaning the mixture out of bowls to save on washing up. I love cooking and baking. Currently trying to master bread but it's not going well so I am getting lessons from a master baker (careful!). I take a real interest in where my food comes from and enjoy trips out sourcing those extra special ingredients. I don't mind cooking for one but I love cooking for more.

What am I looking for then? Someone who is just as comfortable getting up early for a day out somewhere as they are with a lazy morning under the covers - I'll have to get up to let the dogs out for a loo break but I will bring morning refreshments back up with me, I'm trained that way.Someone who has lots of energy to burn and is willing to give anything a bash as I'm an active person who rarely stops, someone who will laugh when they fall over and kiss me when I give them a hand back to their feet or I may even join you on the deck. Someone who loses themselves in the moment between two people and worries not what the rest of the world is doing.Someone who appreciates simple pleasures as well as the amazing excitement life has to offer. If you are looking for a drinking partner to go out and get legless with every weekend then I don't think I'll be right for you. I enjoy a drink and nights out, and I love a good dance, but I also like to fill my weekends with activities that are best done on a clear mind and not half a***d with a banging head.

If you want to move abroad then I'm fair game for that too.

Ta daaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

I love how this has turned into a dating thread :lol:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Harveybash said:


> I love how this has turned into a dating thread :lol:


Ha ha ha ha ha!!!  

I'm serious.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

hutch6 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha!!!
> 
> I'm serious.


Well judging by the past threads on here, you aren't short of offers


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hutch6 said:


> Let's kick things off then.
> 
> I do not want to get you on the express route to my bed or your bed. Seduction is much cheaper than legal fees. Nor do I want to elope instantly, only to get hitched by a shady Elvis in a haze of blind panic and chloroform (make you own mind up about who is the agitated eager one and who is the heavily subdued and slumped over the arm of the other one, nodding involuntary).
> 
> ...


im not single but you seem like a lovely guy ////bump bump =thats pf language for getting post seen again.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

hutch6 said:


> Let's kick things off then.
> 
> I do not want to get you on the express route to my bed or your bed. Seduction is much cheaper than legal fees. Nor do I want to elope instantly, only to get hitched by a shady Elvis in a haze of blind panic and chloroform (make you own mind up about who is the agitated eager one and who is the heavily subdued and slumped over the arm of the other one, nodding involuntary).
> 
> ...


There's no way your single with that patter, if you get stuck with the ladies and your that good in the kitchen then I'll give you a go :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

I am married, but i would just like to point out i will pimp myself out for Doritos!!!
:lol:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> There's no way your single with that patter, if you get stuck with the ladies and your that good in the kitchen then I'll give you a go :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Can I take the both of you..??


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

hutch6 said:


> Let's kick things off then.
> 
> I do not want to get you on the express route to my bed or your bed. Seduction is much cheaper than legal fees. Nor do I want to elope instantly, only to get hitched by a shady Elvis in a haze of blind panic and chloroform (make you own mind up about who is the agitated eager one and who is the heavily subdued and slumped over the arm of the other one, nodding involuntary).
> 
> ...


[youtube_browser]vP0HHX4Ur9g[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ehem...thats me clearing my throat,,,windy again ,..do i need 2 hats


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> ehem...thats me clearing my throat,,,windy again ,..do i need 2 hats


Haha, not sure it's legal for me to marry both of them. Can look though  :laugh:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jon bda said:


> I am married, but i would just like to point out i will pimp myself out for Doritos!!!
> :lol:


do you require a dip as well


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]vP0HHX4Ur9g[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :lol:


i love your sense of humourbut your avatar creeps me out sometimes , im just gonna picture your cute kiddy pic from now on im not single but ....i like a man with a sense of humour...u'd have to have to be with me


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> ehem...thats me clearing my throat,,,windy again ,..do i need 2 hats


hey hey hey, Have you not noticed all the ground work i've been putting in today? I've worked hard for first dibs!!!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> hey hey hey, Have you not noticed all the ground work i've been putting in today? I've worked hard for first dibs!!!


:laugh: That's true!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I was married.... Seems i've been dumped for a packet of Doritos!  I just hope they aint cheesy Doritos! the kids will turn out this colour!










:yikes: :eek6: 

Poor Mike and Luke! having a stepsibling that colour


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> i love your sense of humourbut your avatar creeps me out sometimes , im just gonna picture your cute kiddy pic from now on im not single but ....i like a man with a sense of humour...u'd have to have to be with me


just ya wait till MissShelley sees that post...red blobies will fly like tomatoes in Pamplona....:yikes:

oops..crossposted..tomatores are in full swing already!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> do you require a dip as well












RAR!!!
:lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> just ya wait till MissShelley sees that post...red blobies will fly like tomatoes in Pamplona....:yikes:
> 
> oops..crossposted..tomatores are in full swing already!


Hehe if she can swap a kilo of Turkish Delight, and a packet of Jaffa cakes she can have him


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Hehe if she can swap a kilo of Turkish Delight, and a packet of Jaffa cakes she can have him


and no trade backs!!!:thumbsup:

will you share? (The Delights...)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> and no trade backs!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> will you share? (The Delights...)


Thanks for the support there!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> and no trade backs!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> will you share? (The Delights...)


Yeah! I always share with my friends  Price has gone up two kilo, and two packets of Jaffas


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> and no trade backs!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> will you share? (The Delights...)


This is just going down the route of a mass orgy now hahahaha


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> Hehe if she can swap a kilo of Turkish Delight, and a packet of Jaffa cakes she can have him


o m g .....i looove turkish delight and jaffa cakes which are cheap at tescos at the minute

u strike a hard bargain


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> This is just going down the route of a mass orgy now hahahaha


I just feel violated...like a piece of meat pulled from pillar to post...
:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Harveybash said:


> This is just going down the route of a mass orgy now hahahaha


speak for yourself my dear!

It will be straight and pure: Miss Shelley, the Jaffas, The Turkish and little me...no one else!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Harveybash said:


> This is just going down the route of a mass orgy now hahahaha


Flamin' nora lady! I was talking about chocolate!!! ooft! what a liberty, there will be none of that malarkey going on!

*Covers eyes, and tries to shuffle off out room without bumping into anything*

Ouch! :eek6:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> I just feel violated...like a piece of meat pulled from pillar to post...
> :lol:


Lol .. me too! I've got people taking 'first dibs' on me! :lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I just feel violated...like a piece of meat pulled from pillar to post...
> :lol:


Oh shush and smile, you are my ticket to choccy heaven! via Cheekys house


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Oh shush and smile, you are my ticket to choccy heaven! via Cheekys house


I can trade one more...for really BIG Galaxy???


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Short....and still short


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Short....and still short


Sorry ... we have completely ruined this thread now haven't we lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> I can trade one more...for really BIG Galaxy???


Shelley doesn't like Galaxy choclate...but i do!!! And Minstrels too...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

then I like her even more!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> I can trade one more...for really BIG Galaxy???


Yep, sounds good to me!  Galaxy aint me first choice, but hey, choccy is choccy 

*takes choc and runs*


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

have u seen what he s been up to lately, beer helmet, dress, waxing...are u walking what will the neighbours think:yikes:

jon your avatar:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Sorry ... we have completely ruined this thread now haven't we lol!


Thread drift is just a natural phenomenomenomenomenum!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Thread drift is just a natural phenomenomenomenomenum!!!


beer too many?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Short....and still short


hi , pics please,...we will wait we re not mad its FRIDAY and maybe a full moon?


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Speaking of pics .. I found 2 more baby photos .. yet again i'm naked .. maybe my Mum couldn't afford clothes :lol:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi , pics please,...we will wait we re not mad its FRIDAY and maybe a full moon?


There's loads of me about here and there I think and on my old account it was my avatar :lol: I'm just a blonde dwarf 

I don't have any of me as a kid but I haven't grown much since I was about 6 but been bleach blonde since I was 11, natural hair colour is dull with hints of brown :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> beer too many?


Not at all...you wouldn't believe how much i concentrated trying to spell that wrong!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> jon your avatar:yikes:


Well you said the smiley face freaked you out, thought i'd go back to an older one!!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

hutch6 said:


> Let's kick things off then.
> 
> I do not want to get you on the express route to my bed or your bed. Seduction is much cheaper than legal fees. Nor do I want to elope instantly, only to get hitched by a shady Elvis in a haze of blind panic and chloroform (make you own mind up about who is the agitated eager one and who is the heavily subdued and slumped over the arm of the other one, nodding involuntary).
> 
> ...


As soon as I meet a 10 years younger version of me, I'll send her your way....got me serious Cilla head on now, why the flip are you single? What is wrong with you, women?!

I had to hunt down a younger man for the above (well, in all honesty, he was chasing ), as men my age (8 years difference) are really quite intimidated by active, straightforward, non-princessy types. I sort of get the feeling younger girls want to be princessy, pink and feeble in body and mind nowadays. Their loss.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

myshkin said:


> As soon as I meet a 10 years younger version of me, I'll send her your way....got me serious Cilla head on now, why the flip are you single? What is wrong with you, women?!
> 
> I had to hunt down a younger man for the above (well, in all honesty, he was chasing ), as men my age (8 years difference) are really quite intimidated by active, straightforward, non-princessy types. I sort of get the feeling younger girls want to be princessy, pink and feeble in body and mind nowadays. Their loss.


I had to hunt one down that was 13 years older 

Some men just shine, and only women with their eyes open wide will find them, because they do try to hide it, even if they dont mean to :yesnod:

And totally agree - why the hell are you still single??

PS: I wanna share in the Turkish Delight, and will gladly swap the Galaxy (nom nom) for some Dairy Milk (not _quite_ so nom nom) :thumbup:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

myshkin said:


> As soon as I meet a 10 years younger version of me, I'll send her your way....got me serious Cilla head on now, why the flip are you single? What is wrong with you, women?!
> 
> I had to hunt down a younger man for the above (well, in all honesty, he was chasing ), as men my age (8 years difference) are really quite intimidated by active, straightforward, non-princessy types. I sort of get the feeling younger girls want to be princessy, pink and feeble in body and mind nowadays. Their loss.


Cause at the age of 28 I've realised all men are liars, idiots, never as stated but only fall apart 2 months after the warranty runs out


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I'm 17 so I'm still a child I suppose haha but there are no pictures of me now as I've managed to become a ninja at dodging photos and I've burnt any from previous years haha


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Well you said the smiley face freaked you out, thought i'd go back to an older one!!!


Thats amazing , how differently i feel now:eek6: but i will miss the old u too:laugh: i dont care what avatar you got, as long as u keep the sense of humour , i will remember the friendly brown eyes most and im just reminding everyone i happily not single so no hats...are u and miss shelley really married ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Cause at the age of 28 I've realised all men are liars, idiots, never as stated but only fall apart 2 months after the warranty runs out


You just haven't found a good one my dear.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Me now (though not literally now as I had to go on steroids :lol: ) but me normally :lol:

ETA ooo I'm a vip again :lol: super


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

jon bda said:


> You just haven't found a good one my dear.


I haven't got it in me I don't think 

*considers the implications of that statement* *ignores them*

But nah, last one was my last shot :lol:

*wanders off to listen to pink and the spice girls*


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> are u and miss shelley really married ?


Yup...been together twenty one years this coming christmas...get less for murder, grumble...
:lol:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Yup...been together twenty one years this coming christmas...get less for murder, grumble...
> :lol:


Just looked at your website for the first time actually, dunno why i haven't in three years but it's very impressive and I hope you both do really well with it x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> Cause at the age of 28 I've realised all men are liars, idiots, never as stated but only fall apart 2 months after the warranty runs out


Not all of them - although at your age I thought exactly the same.

Some of us just take longer to find the good ones - and you havent had a bad one you wouldnt know to appreceiate the good ones!

I found my keeper at 37 - about 6 months after I had sworn I was going to remain single for life  :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Yup...been together twenty one years this coming christmas...get less for murder, grumble...
> :lol:


I know 

Poor Shelley.....  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I know
> 
> Poor Shelley.....  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Just looked at your website for the first time actually, dunno why i haven't in three years but it's very impressive and I hope you both do really well with it x


If your clicking the link in my sig hon, its my sisters site...nothing to do with me and Shelley iyswim...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> Thats amazing , how differently i feel now:eek6: but i will miss the old u too:laugh: i dont care what avatar you got, as long as u keep the sense of humour , i will remember the friendly brown eyes most and im just reminding everyone i happily not single so no hats...are u and miss shelley really married ?


Yep, our 15th wedding anniversary in August  Like Jon says, been together for 21 years 










With his Sister and our boys  Mike (19) on the end, and Luke (17) in the middle 










Me and our boys


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

jon bda said:


> If your clicking the link in my sig hon, its my sisters site...nothing to do with me and Shelley iyswim...


Ahh! Well good luck to her too then


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! Your boys are gorgeous :yesnod:

Which is quite strange coz they look like Jon.... :blink:

They get gorgeousness gene from their mum :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

MissShelley said:


>


How has Luke managed to make himself look so short in that pic?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Wow! Your boys are gorgeous :yesnod:
> 
> Which is quite strange coz they look like Jon.... :blink:
> 
> They get gorgeousness gene from their mum :yesnod:


You can go off people you know!!!
:lol:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Wow! Your boys are gorgeous :yesnod:
> 
> Which is quite strange coz they look like Jon.... :blink:
> 
> They get gorgeousness gene from their mum :yesnod:


I've always thought their sons are gorgeous :blushing: :lol:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> Yep, our 15th wedding anniversary in August  Like Jon says, been together for 21 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mike is cute. But waay to young for me lol


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jon bda said:


> You can go off people you know!!!
> :lol:


You know you luff me really  :thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Wow! Your boys are gorgeous :yesnod:
> 
> Which is quite strange coz they look like Jon.... :blink:
> 
> They get gorgeousness gene from their mum :yesnod:


Hehe, we can thank Jon for their gorgeous brown eyes  Thanks hon, they are gorgeous inside and outside, both are lovely boys. Very kind and loving. Michael worships the ground Luke walks on, always has done, even when they were small 

As for me, i'm getting older and greyer. Though after that pic was taken I had my hair cut, trimmed up and a fringe put in. Popped into work on Tuesday after I had finished training and my Boss didn't recognise me lol, she reckoned I looked so young, and amazing lol. Though when I was back in work she said I looked old again, cheeky mare! :laugh:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> Yep, our 15th wedding anniversary in August  Like Jon says, been together for 21 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey,... ithought that was a joke way back in the thread and i was gonna post mr bda to say he really was gonna look like your hubby in a few yrs,i thought the resemblence was uncanny........you look like a lovely family and u all have freindly brown eyes ,..nice to meet u


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Hehe, we can thank Jon for their gorgeous brown eyes  Thanks hon, they are gorgeous inside and outside, both are lovely boys. Very kind and loving. Michael worships the ground Luke walks on, always has done, even when they were small
> 
> As for me, i'm getting older and greyer. Though after that pic was taken I had my hair cut, trimmed up and a fringe put in. Popped into work on Tuesday after I had finished training and my Boss didn't recognise me lol, she reckoned I looked so young, and amazing lol. Though when I was back in work she said I looked old again, cheeky mare! :laugh:


Now if that isnt a reason to give up working altogether I dont know what is... :lol:

Having a Jake I know exactly what you mean - maybe thats why that pic struck a cord with me - you look exactly how I feel when I'm with my Jake - sons eh, what a blessing :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Your Mike is cute. But waay to young for me lol


He looked a lot like Dave Grohl before he had all his hair cut off...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG :yikes:

He _so _does!!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Now if that isnt a reason to give up working altogether I dont know what is... :lol:
> 
> Having a Jake I know exactly what you mean - maybe thats why that pic struck a cord with me - you look exactly how I feel when I'm with my Jake - sons eh, what a blessing :yesnod:


 this thread is so lovely, ive got a 21 yr old son as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> OMG :yikes:
> 
> He _so _does!!!!


When he had long hair and a goatee going on, hmm...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Now if that isnt a reason to give up working altogether I dont know what is... :lol:
> 
> Having a Jake I know exactly what you mean - maybe thats why that pic struck a cord with me - you look exactly how I feel when I'm with my Jake - sons eh, what a blessing :yesnod:


Yep, people say that Mums and Daughters have a special relationship, but the same can be said for boys  Mike is really close to us, he's very open and we know most things that go on in is life.

Luke is a bit more guarded, he keeps himself to himself, but we know he talks to Mike about most things so it's all good


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> sons eh, what a blessing :yesnod:


Especially when they are old enough to get a round in!!!
:lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> hey,... ithought that was a joke way back in the thread and i was gonna post mr bda to say he really was gonna look like your hubby in a few yrs,i thought the resemblence was uncanny........you look like a lovely family and u all have freindly brown eyes ,..nice to meet u


Thanks hon. Nice to meet you too  we keep ourselves to ourselves and get through life as best we can 

Btw, only the boys have brown eyes, mine are blue


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Im gonna have to get a pic of my boy up too ,im so proud of him, he s just started a new job and already been promoted too wish i got to spend more time with him though

can anyone explain how to do the seperate quote thing instead of whole message

miss shelly i got blue eyes too ...bf got brown..my son blue like me and his dad...... blue too ...phew


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Especially when they are old enough to get a round in!!!
> :lol:


Hmmm - on Jakes 18th he wanted to buy me a drink - the first (legal!) drink he could buy! He didnt have any ID on him, so I ended up buying all the drinks 

Then when he got enough raspberry sambucas down me (and him) we ended up in the tattoo shop - luckily they refused to give us matching tattoo (Jakes idea!) but I _did_ come out with a pierced nose....

I am actually quite relieved he has just just spent his 21st in Spain with his mates :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> Luke is a bit more guarded, he keeps himself to himself


He gets that from me...i'm very shy and retiring i'll have you know...


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Hmmm - on Jakes 18th he wanted to buy me a drink - the first (legal!) drink he could buy! He didnt have any ID on him, so I ended up buying all the drinks
> 
> *Then when he got enough raspberry sambucas down me (and him) we ended up in the tattoo shop - luckily they refused to give us matching tattoo (Jakes idea!) but I did come out with a pierced nose....*
> 
> I am actually quite relieved he has just just spent his 21st in Spain with his mates :lol:


lmao that would have been so funny for the rest of the forum though :lol: :lol:

Mum with an ---> arrow and Son with a <---- :lol:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Hutch, you seem lovely. If I were 15 years younger and a bigamist, I would certainly take you on. You seem nicely eccentric, can keep yourself busy and handy around the house: perfect 
And you have a great sense of humour. I will never forget your poo story: had me chuckling for days. Have you thought of writing "professionally"?
I am surprised you aren't married already. They must be lining up: you seem like quite a catch.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Hutch, you seem lovely. If I were 15 years younger and a bigamist, I would certainly take you on. You seem nicely eccentric, can keep yourself busy and handy around the house: perfect
> And you have a great sense of humour. I will never forget your poo story: had me chuckling for days. Have you thought of writing "professionally"?
> I am surprised you aren't married already. They must be lining up: you seem like quite a catch.


else ur Hutch is very choosy....and very quick to get away from clutches of the likes of ya!!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> else ur Hutch is very choosy....and very quick to get away from clutches of the likes of ya!!!


Well, in case he would like a bit of action with an older lady, here is my pic to drool over"


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

everytime a gooden comes along someone goes and scares the bejays- is outta him, oh and im only looking by the way,..i gota gooden already


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Hutch, you seem lovely. If I were 15 years younger and a bigamist, I would certainly take you on. You seem nicely eccentric, can keep yourself busy and handy around the house: perfect
> And you have a great sense of humour. I will never forget your poo story: had me chuckling for days. Have you thought of writing "professionally"?
> I am surprised you aren't married already. They must be lining up: you seem like quite a catch.


YEs, I will never forget that story either as will my parents so that they can re-tell it at any given opportunity.

I once had the crazy idea of writing a children's book but nothing ever came of it. I couldn't write for a living, too many distractions to just sit there and put pen to paper or fingers to keys.

When you find this "line" can you let me know?



cheekyscrip said:


> else ur Hutch is very choosy....and very quick to get away from clutches of the likes of ya!!!


I'm a slippery sucker.



koekemakranka said:


> Well, in case he would like a bit of action with an older lady, here is my pic to drool over"


Such natural beauty is hard to find these days.



moggiemum said:


> everytime a gooden comes along someone goes and scares the bejays- is outta him, oh and im only looking by the way,..i gota gooden already


"Bejays"? How are you pronouncing that?


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> scares the bejays- is outta him





hutch6 said:


> "Bejays"? How are you pronouncing that?


Sure she meant bejesus lol


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Then....
















Fast forward 28 years... 
I dont photograph well...this is the only recent i can find lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ahh you dont look grumpy at all grumpy goby, or goby, you look very thoughtful, im sure i used to think you might have been a grumpy old man, sorry


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> ahh you dont look grumpy at all grumpy goby, or goby, you look very thoughtful, im sure i used to think you might have been a grumpy old man, sorry


haha. I am a grumpy old man when I am at work mostly dealing with Grumpy old engineers  Im Certainly grumpy whilst commuting. Very grumpy indeed. Commuter rage is a very real syndrome.

I think I may have been a bit drunk in that photo in a bar in croydon somewhere! I normally wont allow photos!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Sure she meant bejesus lol


yes thank-you harveybash, at least you are paying attention

thankyou for clearing that up for me, as i thougth Hutch may have though i was talking about pjays-jammies , omg , or something else


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Harveybash said:


>


did you ever win the cutest baby competition ? you look so happy,...and still do , lovely pics HB


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> did you ever win the cutest baby competition ? you look so happy,...and still do , lovely pics HB


Aww that's lovely of you to say hun :blushing: thanks!!

Actually my Mum told me she did enter me once and I came 3rd and she couldn't believe I hadn't won (her words not mine :laugh

I think I'm just a cheesy smiler


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> did you ever win the cutest baby competition ? you look so happy,...and still do , lovely pics HB


I thought that - the same happy, cheeky grin on all the pictures. Ace


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I thought that - the same happy, cheeky grin on all the pictures. Ace


Lol aww thanks  :blushing:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

I was considering posting a picture of myself, but I'm not sure I can compare to what's been seen here already.

Also, I'm in my early 20s, and I look very much like my teenage self, which I'm not sure I want everyone to see...


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I was considering posting a picture of myself, but I'm not sure I can compare to what's been seen here already.
> 
> Also, I'm in my early 20s, and I look very much like my teenage self, which I'm not sure I want everyone to see...


Oh go on


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Oh go on


This is the little version of me:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Shiny said:


> This is the little version of me:


Aww what a cute pic 

...And the now pic ... lol


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Aww what a cute pic
> 
> ...And the now pic ... lol


I'm not nearly as cute as I was back then, but I'll try to find something for you


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not posting anything because I an unsure whether I would be able too get all my chins on the page.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Firedog said:


> I'm not posting anything because I an unsure whether I would be able too get all my chins on the page.


dont be silly ,luckyily the one of me is very soft focus, and hides a multitude , and thers always photoshop,....ssshhhhh.but we love you for who you are anyway


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't find hardly any of ANY age- the youngest I have is about 11, second one is early 20's and then a more recent one aged 27. Looking a bit severe + vacant in the up to date one. I do smile, on occasion  My hair is also shorter now.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi jennifer , your pics are lovely, i like the black n white one you look very natural,and i must say you look nothing like your avatar


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> hi jennifer , your pics are lovely, i like the black n white one you look very natural,and i must say you look nothing like your avatar


Aww thank you MM  Very kind of you. I WISH I looked like my Av


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Firedog said:


> I'm not posting anything because I an unsure whether I would be able too get all my chins on the page.


Oh go on hun ....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well

I'm on here 










Older on here 










And taken last week on here 










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Well
> 
> I'm on here
> 
> ...


Oooo sneaky :lol:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Here you go Moggie .. with and without extensions, like you asked for  (can't send them in PM for some reason) .. which do you prefer??


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Here you go Moggie .. with and without extensions, like you asked for  (can't send them in PM for some reason) .. which do you prefer??


with or without you look brill, you still got that cheeky smile too, what have you been up to.,

i forgot to choose ....i choose the first pic and the second pic im so indecisive


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> with or without you look brill, you still got that cheeky smile too, what have you been up to.,


Haha thanks ... I'll pay you later!!! 

Sorry just been doing something, you'll have my full attention in games again shortly lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Here you go Moggie .. with and without extensions, like you asked for  (can't send them in PM for some reason) .. which do you prefer??


right i ve made a decision now i think ..................with,......the plaits look cute and natural,.a bit like a cheeky st, trinians...


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> right i ve made a decision now i think ..................with,......the plaits look cute and natural,.a bit like a cheeky st, trinians...


Hahaha not me ... I'm all sweet and innocent


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Hahaha not me ... I'm all sweet and innocent


HB you make me laugh, all sweet and innocent,.... you sound like a smoothie  what flavour?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh lordy please dont laugh :lol:

Me aged 4








Me now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I just found this picture and thought i would share 

Rep for anyone who gets me from my earlier pictures :laugh:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> I just found this picture and thought i would share
> 
> Rep for anyone who gets me from my earlier pictures :laugh:


Back row ?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

metame said:


> I just found this picture and thought i would share
> 
> Rep for anyone who gets me from my earlier pictures :laugh:


I reckon that's you in the white top, back middle?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Top left ?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Second row from the back, third one in from the left?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Check skirt, black turtleneck bottom right?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm gong with back row, first on the left


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I'm gong with back row, first on the left


I agree, that's Metame.


----------

